# Boarding loft - loft legs



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone used loft legs before?

Going to put a few sections of board up in the loft and don't want to compromise the insulation so looking to use loft legs.

Any advice helpful.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Coops they are quite sturdy and can do the job , I recently bought some but ended up not using them as I decided to bin the junk that I had in the attic instead &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Coops said:


> Anyone used loft legs before?
> 
> Going to put a few sections of board up in the loft and don't want to compromise the insulation so looking to use loft legs.
> 
> Any advice helpful.


Yes Coops, excellent bit of kit. I used the Diall ones from B&Q. Only 12 per box so you'll need a few boxes if you're boarding a decent area.

Once you get the first ones down, it's easy to do. Very sturdy as I walk on ours when up there putting Xmas gear away etc...

They come up on FB Marketplace if you need an odd number or so and only need a few rather than a complete box of 12.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

As above I used the b&q ones, very easy to use and made a sturdy floor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Another fan of loft legs here - I used them throughout my entire loft, and once the new loft boards are fixed to the tops of the legs it all becomes very sturdy.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Cheers everyone, seems they are worth it.

When we moved we did chuck no end of stuff away so not as much going back up in the loft - mainly christmas decs to be fair!

Think I'll be getting about 4-5 packs of boards (the proper ones seem to be back in stock in most places now) plus a couple of boxes of legs.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Diall ones are pretty decent Coops as they grip the joists when you place them, stops them moving about as you screw them down.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> The Diall ones are pretty decent Coops as they grip the joists when you place them, stops them moving about as you screw them down.


https://www.screwfix.com/p/diall-loft-storage-stilts-210mm-12-pack/243gf

These ones nbray67?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have scaffolding boards on their sides.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I didn't want to loose the space with loft legs so doubled up the joists instead from the 75mm to 150mm, then used PIR insulation at 145mm. Really made the loft floor much stronger.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Coops said:


> https://www.screwfix.com/p/diall-loft-storage-stilts-210mm-12-pack/243gf
> 
> These ones nbray67?


Yes pal but cheaper at B&Q I believe.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Yes pal but cheaper at B&Q I believe.


Cheers buddy, will take a look when I go and get the boards.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

A bit more expensive but I went for this: https://www.loftzone.co.uk/

They use a similar thing to loft legs but then use aluminum U-shaped beams to connect them and to drill the loft boards into. Solid.


----------

